# Ferrari 612 Scaglietti corrected and coated.



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello all!

Ferrari came to us for coating.





cleaning with sonax reactive wheel cleaner






paint condition before:


condition after:


































beautiful shine




Thanks for watching.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Great work on the car but that orange peel in the last photo is horrendous.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

danga200 said:


> Great work on the car but that orange peel in the last photo is horrendous.


Thanks. Yes you are right. peel is harsh. 
or maybe it was photographer who increased contrast horrendous. )


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great results on a stunning car, love the 612.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks! Car is great!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------

